# Best Sitcom Ever?



## agnesthelion (Mar 25, 2013)

.......


----------



## kmaben (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm an old soul as well and thoroughly enjoy the Golden Girls.

Dharma and Greg as well as Reba really get me laughing out loud. Everything else seems to be crap now a days


----------



## whitelop (Mar 25, 2013)

I will have to agree with you, The Golden Girls! That is my show! I've seen every episode multiple times and I'm so jealous you have the dvd set! My husband would kill me if I got that! They were so funny and so witty! I love all of them, but I think Dorothy is my favorite though. 
I'll have to continue on to my Bea Arthur trend by saying Maude is probably my number 2 favorite sitcom. She was HILARIOUS in that show! She was so edgy and before her time, burning bras and being a liberal. 
Then I'll say my number 3 is All in the Family. Archie Bunker, is one of my favorite people ever. 

Yes, they're all old shows, I think tv was better then!


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh, that's a tough question for me! lol I'm big into the British Sitcoms, well the old British sitcoms most people have seen on PBS. A couple of my favorite British comedies/comfort videos are "Waiting for God" & "Are You Being Served?" I put these on when I feel that I need a laugh with old friends! 

American: I love the Golden Girls too but don't have the dvds. I enjoy allot of the old comedies I find on Amazon.com Oh, The Nanny is one of my favorites, I found on dvd! Love Daniel Davis & Charles Shaughnessy!

Don't get TV where I live so I find old comedies on dvd or if I'm lucky free online! Great thread & I will be following it to find some good comedies to watch!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 25, 2013)

Loved Dharma and Greg, especially his parents. Right now we kind of are fixated on "The Big Bang" and have several favorites from it. Used to really like "Drew Carey Show" and it's where we got one of our names from--"Commander Bun-Bun".


----------



## PaGal (Mar 25, 2013)

Right now our fav is Big Bang Theory. We just adore Sheldon, not sure I could deal with him in person but I love his character. It is the only time, well that and when Thumper makes me, that you will catch me laughing when home alone.

I did like Golden Girls, I have watched Seinfeld...liked Kramer, I still get cravings for Jr. Mints from that show.

I used to watch Keeping up Appearances and the Office on BBT. I found the British version hysterical but find the American version idiotic.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 25, 2013)

Bea Arthur was amazing at timing and facial expressions. I loved Maude too Morgan! And All in the Family! I almost mentioned those on my post......

All in the Family was ahead of it's time too. Tackled lots of controversial issues and Archie was a feisty guy


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 25, 2013)

Denise....Big Bang theory is awesome. I don't watch it religiously but for the crap sitcoms that are out this day and age.....BBT does it right. Great show.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 25, 2013)

Friends!
i loved That 70s show
The Big Bang Theory
Lol keeping up appearances, I just saw that the other day. I used to love to watch Are you being served?! 
I love to watch TV so it's hard to choose but I choose Friends as my number one favorite.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 25, 2013)

I do record onto our DVR any Big Bang that is playing. We didn't start watching right away and actually from the adds I thought it would be stupid, one of the ones they put no effort into. One day it came on and I just didn't turn it and I've loved it ever since.

It's funny but we went without tv when we bought our home except for what came in with our roof antenna. One channel we got played all of the old shows and it was on a lot because we are careful what the kids watch. It played Dragnet, Adam 12, The Fling Nun, Gidget, Archie Bunker, Maude. The two shows that struck me was Maude and Archie Bunker. I know I watched Maude when I was young. I don't really remember how I felt about it then but I do know I cannot watch it now. There is just way too much arguing on that show. It really gets to me. I swear I suffer PTSD when people argue. I can't stand it and just feel like I'm going to explode or something. With Archie, I remember when I was a kid liking Meathead (Ha) and not liking Archie but now as an adult I like Archie and want to smack Meat head upside his head. Also, Gloria with her annoying crying! Archie had his issues but he did have heart and he did change over time and become a better person. He was just ignorant in the true sense of the word.

I so wish I could watch the British Office. I have told my husband about it so many times but it's not the same.


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Mar 25, 2013)

Friends, hands down!

Current shows: How I met your mother is phenominal, as is big bang theory


----------



## whitelop (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't have cable, so I got that same channel! I LOVE that channel. I love Dragnet, Harry Morgan is one of my most favorite people ever. But that is because I love M*A*S*H(I just wanted to write it like that one time, its a pain to write it like that though!) haha. Anyway, Harry Morgan was wonderful, he lived to be 96! He had a wonderful acting career too. Don't even get me started on MASH. That is one of my all time favorite shows, I am totally in love with Alan Alda. I don't give a flying crap if he's in his 70's, my husband has MEGA competition with Alan Alda! LOL 

I'll take you guys WAY back and what about the Burns and Allen show?! George Burns and his wife Gracie Allen. I love George Burns, he was so funny. With his suits and his cigars and his dancing. LOVE IT!


----------



## kmaben (Mar 25, 2013)

I forgot about MASH that is a hilarious show! It's very quick and you kind of have to be paying attention to catch it all. That's why the episodes are so much better the second time around.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 25, 2013)

I used to watch MASH with my dad. That and The Andy Griffith Show....but only in black and white and the ones with Don Knotts. Brings back fond memories of times with my dad


----------



## Troller (Mar 26, 2013)

I wonder what it says about how much TV Ive watched since I know almost every show people are talking about and have wacthed them...So Golden Girls, it was a good show but yeah as was stated us 'guys' just wouldn't be into it. All the ladies in my life swear by it thought. There are just so many good sitcoms that I generally couldn't write a list but I think my favorite of all time is Futurama. Sure its animated, but some of the ideas brought by it are deeply thought provoking, its moments of emotion pull hard on the heartstrings, and its just scathingly funny.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not much of one for sitcoms - have watched some MASH years ago....loved the show with Tim Allen when he was "Tim the Toolman Taylor"...grew up with mom watching "All In the Family" after putting me to bed and I'd sneak downstairs to see what was so great about it. 

I think one that will always be with us - is "I Love Lucy" - maybe a different style of comedy than what we have now...but it will always be a classic.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 26, 2013)

Big Bang Theory is the only sitcom that I've gotten into in a long time, absolutely love it. Otherwise, I love Red Dwarf, and there's an australian show called "Packed to the Rafters" that I really like too.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 26, 2013)

Heatwave...I love your bun! Is it an English Lop? What is your bun like personality wise. I've seen everyones lops on here and kept wondering as I knew I had seen lops before that I did like. I started searching online and realize it is the lops like yours I like.

Morgan...We have seen Burns and Allen and it is very funny and those old shows are great because we are careful of what the girls see and with those shows I rarely have to turn it off. With modern tv I never seem to get to finish a show when they are around. I also enjoy MASH but enjoyed it more when younger. I'm not crazy about watching something that I remember well from watching it before and I saw MASH so much when I was younger that most of the episodes I remember well.

Troller...Futurama was good. I say was because I don't watch anymore. I named one of my bearded dragons Pazoozooo and would even call his name out like on the show. The other was named Smaug


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 26, 2013)

I couldn't sleep last night and flipped on the TV and it made me think of this thread. Haha 

I started watching Roseanne. I think you either love that show or hate it. I thought it was hysterical! Oddly enough i don't care for Roseanne but her one liners were hysterical and so relatable! I loved Darlene, Dan and Aunt Jackie too.

Oh and Everybody Love Raymond was pretty good too. Another relatable sitcom especially of you are married and have a looney mother in law (me!) hahaha

I still stand by Golden Girls as the best though


----------



## whitelop (Mar 26, 2013)

I love Roseanne too. In my personal opinion, that show is the american story. They showed them struggle with the bills, struggling with their kids, struggling with putting food on the table. The oldest daughter happy as a clam to stay with her high school sweetheart, the moron. The middle daughter couldn't wait to get out of town. The younger son, just kind of along for the ride. It showed a mom working full time and being a mom full time, trying to take care of her kids and the house. It showed the house not being sparkling clean, but being lived in and like a normal house with 3 kids. It showed the dad trying to work, but the jobs coming and going like construction jobs do. The American Story, to me. 

As for shows that are totally family friendly and wonderful and wholesome. Father Know's Best, I love that show! And Leave it to Beaver, but only the later episodes. That Eddie Haskel was a pretty handsome kid, with the biggest straightest teeth on the block! haha.


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 26, 2013)

We don't have TV (but my roommate gets Netflix through his xbox), so I've only ever had actual TV for two years of my life (didn't grow up with it). When I was in undergrad and we had a TV, I watched Golden Girls a lot. I love it. I'm gonna have to go with Troller that Futurama is probably my favorite thing currently, but it's not considered a sitcom. I've seen a lot of the Big Bang Theory, and it's pretty funny. Not quite nerdy enough for some of us serious geeks though.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2013)

Didn't think about animation--our dogs are name Amy and Leela, just love Futurama and Bender, the antithesis of Asimovs laws about robotics. Used to really like "Leave it to Beaver" and named one of our bunnies Theodore. And turning back time, how about the Western phase which was prior to the doctor phase and the private eye shows that were followed by the Cop shows. "Have Gun, will Travel, 77 Sunset strip, and Marcus Welby (father knows best star). So many shows. What hooked me on BBT was the first epsiode when they intro'd Penny and she asked Sheldon "what do you guys do around here for fun?" to which he replied, "Well today we were going to masturbate for money". The opening of that show hooked us.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 26, 2013)

I forgot about Everybody Loves Raymond!!!!! Ok that one is my second favorite!


----------



## Troller (Mar 27, 2013)

Roseanne was good initially, but as she got more famous the show reflected it and got stupider. Which is a shame because I don't think any other sitcom so captured the struggles of day to day living since the Honeymooners.


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 27, 2013)

"Friends" is definently my favorite sitcom. You've gotta love Phoebe!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 27, 2013)

Big bang theory is great but the golden girls is my fav! Makes me think of my great grandma I would always watch it with her.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 27, 2013)

We have watched Leave It to Beaver with the girls...That Eddie Haskel, well he led us to some discussions on behavior. The girls are well behaved although still get into trouble at times as kids do but they sure can point out quick when someone is doing wrong.

Dick Van Dyke...haha just remembering. I liked the show best when brother was on the show. I found him to be even more funny. 

I have to say Big Bang Theory is my fav though. I do not laugh a lot. I may find things funny but it takes more to make me laugh and I have laughed more at that show than any other. And in the one episode where they told Sheldon to smile and he did but looked scary, that's exactly how I feel when someone tells me to smile. It's not something I can do unless I feel it.


----------

